

O'Reilly Media enters partnership with Microsoft Press. - RyanMcGreal
http://radar.oreilly.com/2009/09/microsoft-press-oreilly.html

======
mahmud
To the submitter:

1) Please don't editorialize. The original article doesn't say "Satan buys
cardigan." anywhere.

2) Microsoft Press != Microsoft Software. MS Press is actually _top_ notch:
few IT publishers are in its league, perhaps only third to Addison Wesley and
O'Reilly (I said "IT"; for technical stuff you want Springer Verlag, Elsevier
and CRC Press.)

